# Quick: buy 100 points through Disneyland for AKV!



## SDKath (May 31, 2008)

Disney is now selling 100 point contracts for AKV at $96/point for people how don't own DVC yet.  The minimum contract is usually 160 points but I guess they just lowered it to 100 for AKV (temprorarily perhaps).

AND, I just found out that if you buy the 100 points, you will have guaranteed access to GCV when they go on sale, as long as you buy from the DL sales staff rather than the Orlando staff!

So my advice for those of you who have been thinking of buying into Disney -- get 100 points now!

  Katherine the Enabler


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 31, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Disney is now selling 100 point contracts for AKV at $96/point for people how don't own DVC yet.  The minimum contract is usually 160 points but I guess they just lowered it to 100 for AKV (temprorarily perhaps).
> 
> AND, I just found out that if you buy the 100 points, you will have guaranteed access to GCV when they go on sale, as long as you buy from the DL sales staff rather than the Orlando staff!
> 
> ...




According to people who recently bought the 100 pt min for AKV is available if you buy in DL, Orlando or Chicago. It's not available for SSR. 

Here's the thread for anyone interested in it over at the DIS 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1840738


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 31, 2008)

Chicago?  They are selling DVC in Chicago?  How odd is that?  What makes Chicago a place for a Disney resort?  I understand Hawaii, Hilton Head, Vero Beach, all great destinations away from the "magic," but this one is baffling to me.  

100 points could be tempting.  I just talked Rick into buying 50 points resale from Seth, when we have more spendable cash in the fall.  This time of year is really tough for us.  

We buy annual passes every year, and that savings is enough incentive for us.  We can rent out our points and exchange in, and we have had some success in doing that so far.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 31, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Chicago?  They are selling DVC in Chicago?  How odd is that?  What makes Chicago a place for a Disney resort?  I understand Hawaii, Hilton Head, Vero Beach, all great destinations away from the "magic," but this one is baffling to me.
> 
> 100 points could be tempting.  I just talked Rick into buying 50 points resale from Seth, when we have more spendable cash in the fall.  This time of year is really tough for us.
> 
> We buy annual passes every year, and that savings is enough incentive for us.  We can rent out our points and exchange in, and we have had some success in doing that so far.




They don't have a resort there Cindy, they have a DVC "store" Doorway to Dreams out at one of the suburban malls. Schaumberg, IL I think. They opened it in the last year.


----------



## laxmom (May 31, 2008)

It's an offsite sales office.


----------



## SDKath (May 31, 2008)

And I am told the store has a real model of one of the rooms too.  I have never been there but it sounds very cool.  THey usually have better purchase incentives there than on site in Orlando or DL.  I have heard of people making a road trip there just to get a better discount.   

Stil, getting into Disney under $10,000 at AKV seems like a fantastic deal to me -- especially if you are guaranteed those GCV points.  I bet those will rent REALLY well once the resort is open.  I just hope they don't take too long to build it.  I don't want my kids to outgrow the love of Disney.

Katherine


----------



## wmmmmm (May 31, 2008)

Rats (Mickey?  )

I would have purchased 100 pts at AKV instead of 160 at SSR to get first dibs at GCV.  But with the economy the way it is now.  There may be plenty of inventory for the general public!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 1, 2008)

SDKath said:


> And I am told the store has a real model of one of the rooms too.  I have never been there but it sounds very cool.  THey usually have better purchase incentives there than on site in Orlando or DL.  I have heard of people making a road trip there just to get a better discount.
> 
> Stil, getting into Disney under $10,000 at AKV seems like a fantastic deal to me -- especially if you are guaranteed those GCV points.  I bet those will rent REALLY well once the resort is open.  I just hope they don't take too long to build it.  I don't want my kids to outgrow the love of Disney.
> 
> Katherine



I remember Tomandrobin was kind of fired up about the Chicago incentives, I think they were giving out AP's. 

For me it's a 5 hr drive to Chicago, can you say Road Trip for AP's   I don't think the Chicago incentives have ever been as good as those I read about at DL. 

I'm waiting for BLT(for Cindy and those not into DVC abbreviations this is the Bay Lake Tower formerly known as Kingdom Tower being built at the Contemporary). Also being referred to as the Big Sandwich.


----------



## Denise L (Jun 2, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Disney is now selling 100 point contracts for AKV at $96/point for people how don't own DVC yet.  The minimum contract is usually 160 points but I guess they just lowered it to 100 for AKV (temprorarily perhaps).
> 
> AND, I just found out that if you buy the 100 points, you will have guaranteed access to GCV when they go on sale, as long as you buy from the DL sales staff rather than the Orlando staff!
> 
> ...



Too bad we already own DVC.  They should make this offer available to existing owners like me  !


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 6, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> They don't have a resort there Cindy, they have a DVC "store" Doorway to Dreams out at one of the suburban malls. Schaumberg, IL I think. They opened it in the last year.



Funny how the written word can be so ambiguous.   

I tried to talk Rick into 100 points, but he isn't budging on this one.  He told me I could buy a small package of 50 points or less, which means I have to do this resale.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 6, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Funny how the written word can be so ambiguous.
> 
> I tried to talk Rick into 100 points, but he isn't budging on this one.  He told me I could buy a small package of 50 points or less, which means I have to do this resale.



Well 50 is better than nothing. :whoopie: Do you have a favorite resort you want to buy into? 

Maybe the 100 min might still be going when you go in September,Rick might have 2nd thoughts while you are there!.


----------

